# Cannot run Xorg



## Han (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi. I installed Freebsd (12.1). But then i  installed Xorg. Then a tried to run Xorg but unsuccessfully.  It sayed  
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs .
What I did wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2020)

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration



			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## shkhln (Feb 5, 2020)

Han said:


> What I did wrong?







_View: https://vimeo.com/4435893_

On a more serious note, you need to at least tell us something about your hardware.


----------



## Han (Feb 5, 2020)

Motherboard is MSI A68HM-E33 , monitor connected by VGA. Also I use Amd A6-7400k with integrated video card. I installed   graphics/drm-kmod and added amdgpu  to the /etc/rc.conf. But then Freebsd even didnt start.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2020)

Read the wiki link I posted: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics


----------



## Han (Feb 5, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Read the wiki link I posted: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics


I already read this and added amdgpu to the /etc/rc.conf .


----------



## shkhln (Feb 5, 2020)

What's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## Han (Feb 5, 2020)

shkhln said:


> What's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


I remember only error with framebuffer. But now my computer freezes when I start booting into FreeBSD. How can I watch logs?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2020)

Boot to single user mode and remove that entry from rc.conf. Then it'll boot normally again. Use misc/pastebinit to easily upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the command line.


----------



## Han (Feb 5, 2020)

This is log file








						root - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 5, 2020)

Is graphics/drm-kmod installed and can you post here the line calling the driver load in /etc/rc.conf ?

Based on this: "Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)" looks like the driver may not be loaded.


----------



## Han (Feb 5, 2020)

I disabled graphics/drm-kmod. Because of when I ise it my OS doesn`t boot. Before
it I used kld_list="amdgpu ".


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 5, 2020)

What OS version, 12.1? If so, that could be the issue. graphics/drm-kmod is built for 12.0 so if running 12.1, it will cause a boot fail. If you can build graphics/drm-kmod from ports on 12.1, I think that is a good fix for the time being. 

So, you have no graphics driver loading so can't get into xorg. Not sure why the vesa driver isn't loading? 

If I explained that wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## Han (Feb 6, 2020)

So I need only build graphics/drm-kmod from ports ?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 6, 2020)

Han said:


> So I need only build graphics/drm-kmod from ports ?



drm-fbsd12.0-kmod


----------



## Han (Feb 6, 2020)

So I must delete previous drm-kmod and run cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod/ && make install clean ?
And why I may use *drm-fbsd12.0-kmod*  above *drm-kmod* .


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2020)

The graphics/drm-kmod is a so-called meta-port. It doesn't install anything of itself and simply depends on other ports/packages. Which port/package it depends on is based on your FreeBSD version. For 12.x it will depend on graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod.


----------



## Han (Feb 6, 2020)

I installed and os doesn't start .


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 6, 2020)

Please POST the line in your /etc/rc.conf so we can see it. Your statement above where you say you added kld_list="amdgpu" to your /etc/rc.conf is incorrect. The way the line should be entered is in the documentation SirDice posted.


----------



## Han (Feb 7, 2020)

Because it is not connected. Look, when I turn on the driver for the video card, the computer does not load the operating system. I use UEFI.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2020)

Han said:


> Look, when I turn on the driver for the video card, the computer does not load the operating system. I use UEFI.



Does that happen with the rebuilt driver? (Check the modification time for the kernel modules: `ls -lh /boot/modules/amdgpu* | head -n 1`. If you built them from source and installed correctly, the timestamp will reflect that.)

What about "hw.syscons.disable=1" setting?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 7, 2020)

OP: we still haven't established the contents of /etc/rc.conf. Perhaps you can boot to single user mode and view the file? Worse case, you can write down what the line calling the driver is so we can see? Your example above is not the correct call to load the driver.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Your example above is not the correct call to load the driver.



I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 7, 2020)

```
kld_list="amdgpu "
```
 Is that correct? I thought the correct syntax was 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"
```


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2020)

You don't need to provide a full path unless you want to distinguish between multiple modules with the same name. While we have legacy i915kms and radeonkms modules, we don't have amdgpu in base.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 7, 2020)

Ah ok, thank you for the clarification, I stand corrected. I have always used that exact syntax because I assumed that is what was required.


----------



## Raffeale (Feb 9, 2020)

Read this thread I made , it can help you
How to install amdgpu driver for beginner


----------

